# looking for a 3 hour loop Grand Isle Vt region



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2011)

Going camping this Weekend at Grand Isle state park on Lake Champlain. Looking for a medium to moderate hike to do with my wife and dog.  3 hour range aprox.  Loop would be great. 

thanks in advance


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you check to see if they are open?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes this section is not effected by the floods.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you talking about driving off-island to hike? The islands are darn flat so you'd be doing more "nature walk" type stuff there.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 9, 2011)

FYI the recent flooding around Lake champlain.
http://www.wcax.com/story/14870001/is-the-water-in-lake-champlain-safe-for-swimming


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2011)

I  am willing to drive 20 miles or so. I am in burlington during the am tomorrow for a kids sports event.

Niquette bay state park looked like the closest option.  One 1 hour hike and a few other shorter ones. not really what I wanted, but I think its a good fall back plan if I can't come up with anything else.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 10, 2011)

May be a bit further, but would definitely check out Mt. Mansfield area. If you don't want to tough a hike, drive up the toll road and hike around the top. Real nice up there. The car ride up 108 between Smuggs and Stowe is a nice trip in itself.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks AZ


----------

